# Does the depth stop and screw from a Stanley #78 fit a type 190-192 Rabbet Plane?



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Been looking at adding some old Stanley Rabbet Planes to my collection. Many are missing the depth stop and screw. I was wondering if the screw and depth stop from a #78 will fit before I purchase them and need to start searching for parts. Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

the depth stop on my #190 and #78 are identical.


----------

